# 2013 brides <3



## TaylorsMummyx

Where are you all? Thought we could have somewhere to chat/catch up :) 

Im kim and im getting married 13th july 2013 at 2pm


----------



## AmandaBaby

I'm Amanda, 20 years young from Australia. Getting married in April 2013 :)
x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm Emily, from the middle of nowhere in Wales :haha: I'm getting married a week after you Kim - 20th July 2013 at 5.00pm :yipee:


----------



## mumandco

I'm emma I'm from Llanelli In south Wales I'm 23 and were getting married 9th aug 2013


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Hows the planning coming x


----------



## EmmyReece

I've just done a major craft shop to start making invitations with ... seeing as I've got almost 50 to make :shock: I'll be making a start after Christmas


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Im looking for my stuff, want to start soo bad lol!


----------



## EmmyReece

ebay, ebay, ebay is all I can say - I only spent £12.18 on stuff that would have cost about £30 if I'd brought it from an online craft shop :dohh:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Whats the craft shop called? X


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm Kiki (nickname) and i'm 18, planning to get married on december 10th 2013 :happydance: It will be on a tuesday and so far we have decided we want our theme to be red and i've decided my MOH :haha: We have a few ideas for venues but all are too expensive tbh :blush: We are still deciding if we should just elope me and him with a few family members ...
We had loads planned to begin with but then we realized we can't afford that type of wedding and we don't want to spend too much so long as we are married at the end of it thats the main thing :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

There isn't a specific craft shop hun, if you search on ebay for the specific stuff that you want then it'll give you a load of options with different sellers :D


----------



## Hayley90

oooh meeee! Im a May 2013-er :) x


----------



## mummymunch

Hi!
I'm Jade,20 & getting married June 8th!
so far i have booked the church, bought the invites & flower girl dress!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

Im soooooo excited!! Wherea everyone getting married? I cant waot till after xmas to statt proper plannin :)


----------



## EmmyReece

This is our venue :cloud9:

https://www.plasdolguog.co.uk/


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

tharts sooo pretty! were havin the marriott in leicester, sooo posh in side lol


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that sounds fab ...

I've got a few piccies of mine that I took when we went to view the venue ...


Spoiler
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00108.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00103.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00098.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00095.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00092.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00088.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g126/emmyreece/IMG-20110711-00083.jpg

:blush: sorry I went a bit picture crazy there


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh i like that!1

we went to a wedding fayre yday at rothley court, and big kind of castle, with its own chappel! soooo cute! but it was quiet far out, and soo diffrent to our venue! out venue is really modern, and this was really old. ohh wish i seen it before booking venue lol


----------



## EmmyReece

maybe further down the line you could have a renewal of vows there?


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

maybe, if i dont kill OH by then lol.. im turning into a bridezilla..and im obbsessed with wedding programmes lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

:rofl: I think my bridezilla side is coming out too :haha: I'm dreading to think what I'll be like further down the line :shock:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

its my sister that makes me a bridezilla. when itell her something i get the "never known that before, iv been to loads of weddings and never heard of that before" and keeps going on and on about you dont normally do it, things like 4-5tier cake, "nope its normally 3tier" and about i dont want my brides maids walking behinde me, arghh just shhhhh! 

and then telling us we should have "stupid things" if were trying to budget, like sweetie corner ect.  shurrrp!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's your wedding hun, you do it as you want :hugs:


----------



## candeur

Hey everyone!
I'm Kelly, live in S. Wales, getting married July 6th 2013!
Venue is booked and so is the magician (priorities! lol)
All my other buying is at a standstill til March but I'm obsessively window shopping!


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

mines at standstill till may. because we have xmas n a holiday,and then we want to buy a big ass tv, a new computer and some bits, then start paying off wedding :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been buying little bits like bits towards making the invitations, I want to buy some pink organza bags for the favours, and then I'll try and find a gift each for the bridesmaids too

After having a major wobble last night, my h2b has told me I can have an extra £500 on my dress if I need to :blush:


----------



## Kiki1993

Well to save money we are considering getting married abroad with our parents present and then having a small reception at home when we get back from our honeymoon :flower: We wil just need to seriously consider how we would feel about not having our close family there because we are very family orientated :thumbup:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i want to make my own invites! thinking about ordering my save the dates soon as im worrying.

i already have my dress :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Wish I had my dress, but I haven't even been for my first appointment yet :dohh: Can't wait until the end of march :happydance:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

im soo organised its silly lol, just need to start my diet now!


----------



## EmmyReece

:D what about slimming world hun? I've just started that this week and finding it really easy


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i cant do normal diets, i really struggle lol. so starting cambridge on sunday, after my "last meal" of course lol


----------



## EmmyReece

good for you hun, I haven't got the guts to do anything like that, so am glad slimming world seems to be going so well for me at the moment :D


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

good on ya!! i hope i manage to loose ALOT i feel soo fat and minging atm :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I honestly bet you're tiny compared to me hun, I range from a size 26 top wise to a size 32 in jeans :nope: that's so embarassing to admit :( anyhoo :hugs: if you can hack it hun then I say go for it, I really admire you for it xx


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

im a 22 on bottom and a 20 on top, 5months ago i was a size 16-18!


----------



## EmmyReece

If you have the determination hun, you can be that size again :)


----------



## KittieB

Hey girls :) can I join in?

I'm getting married on the 25th May 2013 at Roadford Lake, which is a huge lake just off Dartmoor in Devon. They have a national trust building which is licensed to hold weddings and we will also have our reception and evening do there :)

I've chosen my two bridesmaids - my little sister and cousin and my OH is having his brother as his best man. We will also have a little flower girl/page boy whose arrival is due for April 2012 :)

I was on Weight Watchers trying to lose weight for the wedding, but I got my BFP so weight loss has gone on hold for a while :flower:


----------

